
Building a Slack bot for channel topic detection using word embeddings - jakek
https://blog.insightdatascience.com/slack-maestro-helping-users-stay-on-topic-b66bf41df75
======
garysieling
This is a really neat project. It'd be interesting to try to apply this to a
full text search engine (e.g. so you could search for "writing NOT code")

